# First day commuting!



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, after getting my first bike a few weeks ago, I decided to give it a go commuting. Normally, my drive is 40 miles from my home to office. But that is from Tacoma to Seattle with traffic most days.

I rode this morning 10 miles down to our train station and took the train to downtown Seattle, then rode 4 miles to my office. The total commute time was 2 hours (normally about 1 hour if i drive) so it was definately longer, but got to ride and got exercise and didn't have to deal with traffic. Just sat on the train and read, it was awesome.

Ride home will be tougher as I will be going mostly uphill, so hopefully my legs can stick it out. Won't be doing this every day, but hoping to do it when the weather is cooperating!

Here's the bike in the office!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Congrats. I've been bike commuting for 18 years. It beats any other way of getting to work. I've got right around 3000 miles, mostly commuting, in this year. In DC, its the most reliable way to get to work. Takes me as long as driving or the train, plus I get 34 miles a day in. Stick to it, it gets addictive. Think of all the money you "save" that can be used to justify more biking crap.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, that bike looks great in the office! You just need to add some fenders so you can ride when the weather is not so great.

Taking the train sure sounds like fun, been a train buff for a long time. 

I need to get back out to Seattle sometime, one beautiful city!

Take care, Axlenut


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

pmf said:


> Congrats. I've been bike commuting for 18 years. It beats any other way of getting to work. I've got right around 3000 miles, mostly commuting, in this year. In DC, its the most reliable way to get to work. Takes me as long as driving or the train, plus I get 34 miles a day in. Stick to it, it gets addictive. Think of all the money you "save" that can be used to justify more biking crap.


Unfortunately I won't be saving much money, the train is pretty pricey, it's about the same cost in gas money...but at least i'm saving some money on wear and tear, miles i'd be putting on the car, etc. But the exercise value for me is priceless. I've been out of shape for a long time so I'm hoping this will help me shed a few pounds. 



axlenut said:


> Hi, that bike looks great in the office! You just need to add some fenders so you can ride when the weather is not so great.
> 
> Taking the train sure sounds like fun, been a train buff for a long time.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been looking for some fenders trying to decide which ones to get. Those along with a good jacket to wear when cycling are the next two things I'm going to be purchasing.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Um, yeah, please do not smudge those TPS reports. 

Be prepared for the inevitable remarks/question/slams from co-irkers:
"Aren't you afraid of getting run over?"
"How do you ride on sidewalk all 14 miles?"
"I raced when I was a kid. Against Davis Phinney." (takes large bite from donut)
"Dude, I cannot bear to look at you in those tights" (takes bigger bite of donut than other guy did)

Ride safely. Get brightest, most annoying blinkies you can afford.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*I commute on the same bike*

here in oakland, ca. Im using continental 4 season rubber instead of the OE tires.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

I wanted to ride in today but my legs were just too sore last night and this morning. i barely made it up the climb home last night, had to stop a couple times.

going to ride in tomorrow though as long as its not dumping rain.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

uwhuskies said:


> I wanted to ride in today but my legs were just too sore last night and this morning. i barely made it up the climb home last night, had to stop a couple times.
> 
> going to ride in tomorrow though as long as its not dumping rain.


Keep at it, it gets easier.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Love to commute to and from work, 34 miles. Some days I just get tired and drive but I prefer to ride as much as I can.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats man! It gets easier the more you do it, been carless for a while now and have not regretted it. Also one thing I wish I had gotten earlier was fenders, they really help, not only in the rain but with wet roads/dirty roads as well.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

road in today...i knew it would happen sooner or later but took my first spill at a stop light today. was trying to be super cool and keep my balance as i was close to stopped because the light was going to turn green but i couldnt keep my balance and couldnt unclip in time and boom i went right over. i was next to a truck, fortunately i didn't hit him. just landed on the pavement, got up and started going like nothing happened lol. i dont think too many people saw me.

my knee it scraped up pretty good but i think my pride took the biggest beating.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry about your fall...it happens....sometimes in the middle of nowhere with no witnesses


----------



## mrray15 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey, that's too bad about the fall. I'll be in your shoes in a few months and I'm sure a fall or two is in my future. My brother after riding for years and years just went to clipless and say's it is the only way to go. He's fallen once too and banged up his elbow and knee. By the way that is a nice bike you picked out.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

yea i have had clipless since i bought the bike, they are awesome (except for this morning haha)

thanks, i'm loving the bike so far. going to take it in for some adjustments this weekend at the LBS as after 3 weeks of riding it, the gears and stuff aren't quite hitting right but the dude at the shop said that would probably happen and to bring it in.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Congrats! Commuting rocks. 

Yes, so do fenders... and, yeah, the Sounder is kind of a pain.

I ride from Tacoma to Kent daily. 

Once you work up to it, one option is to ride IN , then train HOME, or vice-versa. The Interurban trail works pretty well! Let me know if you need details.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

Argentius said:


> Congrats! Commuting rocks.
> 
> Yes, so do fenders... and, yeah, the Sounder is kind of a pain.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking that would be sweet to ride all the way but it would be a big ride. Driving is 40 miles so I'm sure riding would be close to that, maybe longer if im going down into the valley the whole way.

Where in Tacoma do you come from?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Riding generally adds like 2-5 miles compared to the freeway for that commute.

I live on 9th now, which makes my one-way about 25 miles. The old place was way up near ruston, or, 32 miles. 64 miles round-trip was really hard in the winter!





uwhuskies said:


> Yeah I was thinking that would be sweet to ride all the way but it would be a big ride. Driving is 40 miles so I'm sure riding would be close to that, maybe longer if im going down into the valley the whole way.
> 
> Where in Tacoma do you come from?


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

Argentius said:


> Riding generally adds like 2-5 miles compared to the freeway for that commute.
> 
> I live on 9th now, which makes my one-way about 25 miles. The old place was way up near ruston, or, 32 miles. 64 miles round-trip was really hard in the winter!


Wow thats a hell of a commute!

I was just looking at Interurban and from the trailhead in Pacfic to my office would be just under 25 miles each way...but it would be just Interurban and Green River trail almost the whole way, no cars! Which would be sweet...only a mile or so toward the office where i'd have to deal with roads.

That would be fun, might have to try that soon once i get up for it. Do you know can you park your car at the trailhead in Pacific all day?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, you can park your car at the trailhead all day, it's free. I have coworkers who do that. There's also trail access at the Supermall, and there is ample parking there by the theater -- less now that they are building a walmart (boo!). Some feel more comfortable.

Another note is that right now the Green River trail is mostly closed to cyclists. The corps of engineers put giant sandbags all along it when they feared it would flood from the HH dam breaking... and now they can't afford to remove them. Silly. 

But, the interurban is good, and you can ride the northmost portion of the green, so, you'd be able to make it to work, no problem.





uwhuskies said:


> Wow thats a hell of a commute!
> 
> I was just looking at Interurban and from the trailhead in Pacfic to my office would be just under 25 miles each way...but it would be just Interurban and Green River trail almost the whole way, no cars! Which would be sweet...only a mile or so toward the office where i'd have to deal with roads.
> 
> That would be fun, might have to try that soon once i get up for it. Do you know can you park your car at the trailhead in Pacific all day?


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm I will have to give that a try for sure. It's pretty much flat as can be from there to my work so i could probably maintain a good pace...the climbs are what kill me right now.

It wouldn't be too bad of a drive down there for me, maybe 20 minutes or so. if I could do 15mph that would be 1 hour and 40 minutes to work from there, about what i'm doing now with the train.

thanks for the tips!


----------



## irnrck (Sep 23, 2011)

First post and first commute today! 

10 miles flat but H O T. I'm in Singapore and the drivers here are not used to seeing cyclists on the roads. Could be interesting. So much better than sitting in traffic in an over-crowded bus.


----------



## irnrck (Sep 23, 2011)

irnrck said:


> First post and first commute today!
> 
> 10 miles flat but H O T. I'm in Singapore and the drivers here are not used to seeing cyclists on the roads. Could be interesting. So much better than sitting in traffic in an over-crowded bus.


OK so when I wrote ^^ I had only ridden in. Last night I had the return leg...
It only occured to me after I had gone over the top of the handle-bars at about 15mph why the the drain covers in the UK are set at a 45 degree andgle to the curb. Here in Singapore they are set parrallel to the curb, as I found out to my detriment when my front weel went through the the slits in the drain cover, got firmly stuck and I went flying.

You live and learn.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

The commute will get easier in no time and will become addictive. Start out slow and take days off if you need to or just want to. If you stick with it a bit, you'll find that eventually, you'll hate taking a day off even if your body is telling you that it's needed.

The guys you work with will ask funny questions and tease you with little jabs here and there. The gals will immediately respect you and think you are the beez-neez. The guys will too after they get the jabs out of their system. 

I love all types of rides - solo, group, long, short - but to me, nothing beats commuting by bike.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

BostonG said:


> The commute will get easier in no time and will become addictive. Start out slow and take days off if you need to or just want to. If you stick with it a bit, you'll find that eventually, you'll hate taking a day off even if your body is telling you that it's needed.
> 
> The guys you work with will ask funny questions and tease you with little jabs here and there. The gals will immediately respect you and think you are the beez-neez. The guys will too after they get the jabs out of their system.
> 
> I love all types of rides - solo, group, long, short - but to me, nothing beats commuting by bike.


^^^^^^ this. I couldn't say it better if I tried.


----------



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

It's funny I rode in Monday, started to on Tuesday but got a flat, Wednesday and today. Tomorrow I have to drive and I'm loathing the thought of it already!

Also switched my route down to the train which is a lot better, virtually no cars. And I am getting off a stop earlier on the train and riding 9.5 miles into the office from the train instead of 4 so I'm almost at 40 miles a day.


----------



## mrray15 (Sep 21, 2011)

way to go!


----------



## rubinstein (Oct 19, 2011)

that is a nice bike


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

uwhuskies said:


> road in today...i knew it would happen sooner or later but took my first spill at a stop light today. was trying to be super cool and keep my balance as i was close to stopped because the light was going to turn green but i couldnt keep my balance and couldnt unclip in time and boom i went right over. i was next to a truck, fortunately i didn't hit him. just landed on the pavement, got up and started going like nothing happened lol. i dont think too many people saw me.
> 
> my knee it scraped up pretty good but i think my pride took the biggest beating.


Ouch! Although I see it didn't slow you down a bit.
That'll be me starting tomorrow. Getting my first clipless pedals. Gonna get me some bubblewrap and find a deserted field to practice in.


----------

